

Ask HN: Wedding planning tools for nerds? - startupstella

I just got engaged and am amazed at how shitty the wedding planning industry is...its all crappy, SEO optimized lead gen. Are there any tools/startups you'd recommend for a HN nerd who wants a better experience?
======
dylanhassinger
<http://weddinglovely.com/>

